# My "new" capper



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey all,


Just thought I'd show off my newest equipment aquisition.I just got a couple cases of beer bottles and mentioned to my folks that I needed a capper (all my other bottles are ez-cap bottles). They said they had this one and sent it to me. It's my great-grandfathers beer bottle capper. Evidently he and my grandfather worked for/withbootleggers and made beer during Prohibition in San Francisco and it was given to them. It still works like a charm, too. 


And since everyone likes pictures, lets see if I can put one in here...


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2008)

If you need help post or pm me.


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Wade. Take care of that eye!!


----------



## smurfe (Dec 5, 2008)

That is so cool. To bad it has sentimental value to you. I would be all over you trying to get that from you. How does it hold the cap? Is it a magnet like the now a days cappers?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 5, 2008)

That is a nice looking capper dragonmaster. A lot sturdier looking than the aluminum and plastic one of now.


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah, it's all cast iron(?). My grandfather painted it to keep it from rusting. 
Smurfe, the bell is hollow with no magnet so it doesn't hold the cap. I was playing with it last night and the best way I could get it working was to put the cap on the bottle and bring the belldown to the bottle to crimp the cap. Wonder if I could put a magnet in there? Might have to play with that idea...

I did see a similar one on ebay a couple days ago. Different maker but same design.


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 5, 2008)

Hmmm.... either you guys are funnin' or my eyes need to be checked. I don't see a picture -- heck, I don't even see any RED X's!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 5, 2008)

I sea a red X, yet I dew Knot sea a pitcher. 


Hay!!!!!!! When did we get spell cheque !!!! Know worries now, All of my words will bee spelled wright!!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2008)

I dont see anything either and I dont think its because of my eye!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm not sure how this one is set up. At first I only saw a red x also but then this morning after asking about a security certificate and I said yes continue- the picture appeared. It just happened like that again. Where id you put the picture dragonmaster?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2008)

I dont get anything, no red x, nothing, I think you guys have been drinking too much and are hallucinating!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 5, 2008)

This computer in the house won't display the picture. It says that Internet Explorer has blocked the site from opening anything with a security certificate error. The computer in the office allows a choice so I could view it. There must be something wrong with the way it was uploaded or linked.


----------



## Bert (Dec 5, 2008)

All I get is the red X.....sounds like it would be something fun to see..


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey!!!!! I see it!!!! It in GOLD and a duck is looking at it!!!!


.............Wait.......... Maybe I have had too much______???........ Never mind!!


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hmmmm....Thought I followed the instructions in one of the faq's correctly - Iclicked on the load picture under "post reply", browsed to my picture, clicked load, it showed the preview and I clicked okay. Maybe I put it in the wrong spot on the server? Been sniffing my mead, so that might have something to do with it... ha


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 6, 2008)

I did get a box about a security certificate at home when I log onto the site. Wonder if it's a windows thing?






Rocky Top, the duck is a carving I did. Same with the orchid on the other side.


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 6, 2008)

Try this: 
<DIV id=message1627031084 ="undo clearfix">
<DIV id=yiv799908889>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top>http://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr264/aportoni/PC040002.jpg</TD></TR></T></T></TABLE>







*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 6, 2008)

Well that's weird. Just use the http link on my the previous message- don't know what all the other stuff is. My computer and I are not getting along today.....


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Dec 6, 2008)

Thats a very nice piece indeed , don't see many around in that condition!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 6, 2008)

Ahhhh, there it is! It looks great Dragon!


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 6, 2008)

Being of royal blood the PWP could see both pictures and the capper pleases her very much.




I love that it's painted gold! And I bet it will last for many more generations. Smurfe, don't covet too much!


----------



## gaudet (Dec 6, 2008)

I had to switch to IE mode in firefox, but was finally able to see it. Very cool. I like history like that...............


----------



## smurfe (Dec 8, 2008)

Just a tip when you use a photobucket link. Just look in the drop down box on the pic in photobucket and look for the link that says IMG Code. Put your cursor on that, right click, choose copy. 


Now come here to your post you are writing, place your cursor in the post here you want the pic to appear (I normally go after all of my typing) Right click again, choose Paste and the IMG Code link will show up. Thats all there is to it. 


When you are done typing the post just click submit and you are done. You can always preview prior to see what it looks like. I find this easier than trying to upload pics onto the server.


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks smurfe! I'll give that a shot next time.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice carvings too. 
The problem with antiques is that it takes so long for the new ones to come out.


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks RockyTop. The carvingkeeps me busy and (usually) out of trouble when I'm in a creative mood.


----------



## rrawhide (Dec 12, 2008)

hey hey hey and hi 

I FOUND IT!</font>

Remembered that I, too, have an antique beer bottle capper!! This is from grandfathers farm and I am sure he used it in the prohibition era too. Anyway, here is a picture of it AND</font> a 1/2 full box of antique bottle caps too. (did not count them - see picture!!)

This is cast iron - made in USA stamped on bottom. Is red in color and does not have magnet in the capper part. Photo makes it look a little squished but it is about 17" tall.

SO</font> here it is - not painted gold but works fine and showing a little rust. Could be cleaned up and painted to look great. 

I am not attached to 'this' and am not going to be making beer so anybody wanna trade? For wine of course - - - - would like something from a different part of the country than california to try and sample - - like scuppernong or ???

will consider all offers so let the fun begin - - - - probably be best to PM me with questions - - - 

thanx

rrawhide


----------



## grapeman (Dec 12, 2008)

The box is kind of funny!
Those are 1 Gross Bottle Caps! The box says so!






I hope Smurfe sees this.


----------



## rrawhide (Dec 12, 2008)

hi apple

moved to own post so maybe smurfe will see it there!!

have a great day!!!

visibility here less than 1/4 mile - san jauquin valley fog - only could see 1 yellow highway marker coming home last night from town - 11 miles if it !!!

a little further north (17 miles) the california highway patrol were running escorts. 

ahhhhhhhhhhh - this time of year!!

but

Merry Christmas all

rrawhide


----------



## Scott (Dec 12, 2008)

DM 42 that looks alot like the capper I have, but mine isn't nice gold but works pretty well, have to get picture of it.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 12, 2008)

You might want to hang on to it incase you ever make Hard Cider and bottle in beer bottles....





We have been collecting some old bottle cappers....One was patented in 1922...must have been made special for 'Home Brewers"


----------



## Wade E (Dec 12, 2008)

Well, you do have a camera ya know!


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 15, 2008)

I like how they make sureon the box it's clearly for "home use only".


I think my grandfatherpainted it gold during the 60's or early 70's. I remember it always being on a shelf in his garage that way although I'm sure that wasn't original that color. The base was replaced too.


----------

